# Hav in Los Angeles area...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12802660
Look at this guy...poor thing...read his story. 
It says Hav/Terrier...but he looks all hav to me?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Argh, that just breaks my heart


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I sent it to my mom's boyfriend...they want to get a Hav...I doubt they are ready...but maybe he will tug at their heart strings. He is so cute...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh please someone go get him!*

He looks very sweet. These stories...argh. But that means he is available to someone who will love him better.

He doesn't look terrier to me...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

There is a beautiful little soul hiding underneath all of that dirt...if only I were closer I'd at least get him out of there and find a great home for him! 
He looks like a Hav to me too. Poor pup


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

sent the link to my sis. i'd love for her to get a lil' dog. enough of those drooling, shedding hound dogs of hers :biggrin1: seriously, she knows some folks who are looking for a hav like pup.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my trainer is associated with that rescue*

Our in-house trainer/behaviorist is Jacqueline Wilson 310-675-2783.

Jackie is Riki's obedience and trick trainer. She is a good person to contact if you want more information about this dog. I hear this is a very good rescue organization.

Come on Orange County ladies, it isn't that far. I know there is one of you down there wanting another dog!

Also anyone in South Bay Los Angeles, Jackie is a phenomenal trainer. Once you go to the lessons, you can continue for life for refreshers.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Linda, wonder if my sister knows her. She's in Orange and does some training with her bassett and blood hound.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor little guy. Their unconditional love never seems to amaze me. I hope somebody great adopts him.
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

This little guy is already gone...that was fast!


----------

